# Odd reaction



## Balasharc (Aug 8, 2011)

So, I was at a local craft show this past Saturday. I found the one booth I was excited about visiting. My first chance to meet a fellow turner at a show, He had an exceptional display everything you could think of, made by a pen turner. I meet him and his very nice wife. But shortly after telling him I had just started turning earlier this year the conversation went south or should I say silent. I spent a little more time in his booth admiring his pens and other items, and then we moved on. My wife even made the comment that it was a very short conversation we had. We visited the rest of the show and I decided to go back, we had been looking for a present for a family member and he had a very nice over and under pen at a really good price. When I say really good I mean $12 more than I can purchase the components, bushings, Bits, and wood for. We were talking to his wife about the pen when he came back to his booth. At this point he must have remembered me as he gave me the stink eye, the why the &^%$ are you in my booth look. I promptly told his wife thanks and we moved on. I don't understand the attitude I figured he'd be cool knowing I was new to this hobby and was admiring his work, even possibly purchasing a pen. But after that I will never be back in his booth even if they are the only turner at a craft show. He lost a sale that day just because I let him know I started turning earlier this year I wonder if it was worth it?


----------



## t001xa22 (Aug 8, 2011)

John, your story hits me where I live, too. I don't understand a reaction like that. I have only encountered that once or twice, and I have only been in the craft for a year and a half. My only take is that rarely you may run into someone who sees you as future competition, not as a fellow craftsperson. I am so grateful that there is a place like IAP that totally dismisses that bad attitude. I have learned so much from great crafters who have forgotten more than I will ever know.


----------



## kevrob (Aug 8, 2011)

t001xa22 said:


> I am so grateful that there is a place like IAP that totally dismisses that bad attitude. I have learned so much from great crafters who have forgotten more than I will ever know.



I concur, thank you to all you seasoned pen makers who I have been VERY lucky to learn from.   John, sorry you had such a bad experience.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 8, 2011)

first of all, dont let that type of attitude from someone bother you, he obviously does not appreciate the hobby for what it is in our eyes. I too have had the same experience with turners at craft shows and also scrollers. Most of the time I have written it off as though they dont want the distraction because it will take them away from what they are there to do, sell. they could be a little more polite though, I agree.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Aug 8, 2011)

I have seen this happen in scrolling...

I saw a guy at a craft fair selling scroll saw projects, I noticed he had a couple projects that my partner had designed for Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine. I pointed them out to her and said, "lets go introduce ourselves". So we did, and mentioned that a couple of his projects were actually her designs thinking he might be interested in talking shop. He just kinda said "Oh Yeah" and continued his scanning over our heads as if there were something to look at back there.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 8, 2011)

John:  Not to start a quarrel, but even on IAP there are those few who fear competition.  The majority of people online are here to help you but you will occasionally run into that ONE!!!  who isn't.  The  majority will make suggestions even though they know you are, to a certain degree, a competitor.  We have 10,000 plus members in IAP.  What is the world population?  How many potential clients is that per pen turner?  However, there are those few who will forfeit potential sales by blocking  you from their website , just because you happen to be related to a competitor.  If this block is accidental, they refer to you as an "untintenional victim".  I guess that means that if it is not accidental and they do not "unblock" you, that you are an "intentional victim.  I feel that I have been dealing with this over the last week.  Oh, yes, I have saved all the posts dealing with this issue.  If you have happened to hit upon the right thread, you may know what I'm talking about.  If not, well, so be it.  I can not and will not divulge names, but I believe  I am being held back from purchasing desired items because the creator of the desired items, is selling through and has an agreement with the vendor of whom I speak.  If this doesn't work, the next step is to name names!

   quote=t001xa22;1264519]John, your story hits me where I live, too. I don't understand a reaction like that. I have only encountered that once or twice, and I have only been in the craft for a year and a half. My only take is that rarely you may run into someone who sees you as future competition, not as a fellow craftsperson. I am so grateful that there is a place like IAP that totally dismisses that bad attitude. I have learned so much from great crafters who have forgotten more than I will ever know.[/quote]


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 8, 2011)

I truly haste to burst this bubble, but it is not just in the turning circle.  I have been a union electrician for some 35 years and yes, I have found those journeymen not just unwilling to share their knowledge but would go out of their way to prevent others from learning what they knew.  I have always had the opposite belief.  The more of us that know how to do it all, the better off the entire craft is and the more secure our job.  The same applies to this craft, the better informed and trained we each are the better the final product we each can turn out.  the better our work output is, the better our income and pride will be.
Once again, I wish to thank everyone on this site for the information freely given, both in posts and PMs from way too many to name.  I hope they all remember who they are so THANK YOU ALL THE MEMBERS OF THE IAP.
Charles


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 8, 2011)

We had a fantastic show this weekend, but this other new turning guy stepped into our booth..... Just kidding. We did have a great show this weekend. Some of most fun people we talked to were other turners. I always bring some of my homebrew blanks with me as I realize the turners aren't going to want to purchase a pen, but I understand the addiction enough to know that if you put a pretty blank in front of turner, he/she will most likely bite. It is also fun to have some pens turned from the same material as it improves the sale of a blank. So if you run across me at a show, stop by. We love chatting with a fellow turner as long as it doesn't go on for a long time preventing other customers from meeting us. Happy turning!


----------



## scroller99 (Aug 8, 2011)

The Guy must have felt insecure about his quality of workmanship,  Even if it was top quality some people will feel that they could have done better and that you are going to point out his failings even as minor they may be. The guy must have been a Virgo.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 8, 2011)

Without finding fault He may have had a lot of turners, new, and otherwise stop in at his booth and finds them to be a distraction from his real purpose. He may take the attitude that you were scoping him out to start setting up as competition. I thrive on competition most don't. He may not realize that a lively friendly conversation in his booth brings other people in to see what they are missing.


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 8, 2011)

I had that same experience last year.  So now I just don't even mention it at all.  I will browse through and see what they have.  Admire some stuff and might even ask a questions or two, but mainly I just keep that I turn under wraps.  If someone were to ask me if I turn I would probably say I do.  I get it for the most part.  Normally you aren't a sale, so they don't want you wasting their time.  Hang in there, if you ever bump into me, I will be happy to chat.  That's just my personality.


----------



## fireangels (Aug 8, 2011)

one thing I do know it does not matter if you are a master, interediate, rookie if 2 people use the exact same blank and style of pen and set them on a table next to each other both people have a 50/50 chance for a sale. it is totaly in the eye of the buyer...I welcome others to be near me at a show i welcome them to look heck i would even talk techniques because all it boils down to is salesman ship and the eye of the buyer


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

I had an experience very close to this one about a year ago. Once I mentioned I made pens also the seller started making little signs that he would rather I moved on. Obviously to me he was not interested if there was no potential sale. Well that is why he was there so I couldn't think to badly about him. I made sure I did not block other potential customers from seeing his display. I also admired his work. It was significantly different than anything I had seen and I told him so. I also told him I had a bit more than a little access to what others are doing as well. I told him about this group invited him to visit it but told him that I admired someone that had developed a pen from the material he was using (real stone). Eventually I asked him about a customer I had been working with for quite some time. She wanted a pen made from Amber. I asked what he thought about the possibility and would he be interested in working with her. Yes I gave him a very high end customer. I have sent many customers to this group to find the turner they need. You see I don't make pens from stone, but obviously this guy did. the best service I could give my customers was to find this guy. I also do not do a lot of custom work, but a lot of you do. I do the same in those cases. I am not out to sell every person the pen they want. they either want what I make or I help them find someone that can make what they want. I don't think I am the only turner out there and I never will be. I live and work int he world as it is. not how I want it to be. heck I don't want to be alone. If I did I would be out making one of a kind patented protected by lawyers sort of stuff. We did not stay in touch, He is a serious and busy sort of guy. But I am pretty sure I made another friend.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 8, 2011)

Why is everyone so surprised at the reaction of the fellow in the booth?

I think ya'll are forgetting one thing, let's look at it from a different perspective............

1. He has a *business* where he makes items to sell.
2. He rents a space to conduct his *business* at a show.
3. He is trying to conduct his *business*.  He didn't go to the expense of driving there and setting up just to talk shop with everyone who enters his space.
4 Now you enter into his *business* space and want to talk shop about your *HOBBY*!
5. Do ya'll not see that there is a difference between a *business* and a *hobby*?  Not everyone sees making and selling pens as a "paying hobby", some are dead serious and it's all about money!

As has been mentioned this attitude is all too common even on this forum.  There are those who enjoy coming here to share ideas, chew the fat and just enjoy the experience.  Then there are those who are all business and are here for one purpuse and one only..... to further enrich their business by whatever means it takes, and I'm not talking about the vendors selling things to us!  I'm talking about people who suck every ounce of information they can from others but you will never see them post any advice or help themselves because it doesn't serve their business in any way.

'Least that's how I see it!


----------



## Balasharc (Aug 8, 2011)

See, the thing that gets me is even if I do this as a hobby, because I can't do it full time (working 72+ hrs a week stops me) I was still there to admire and purchase. We wanted the over and under I went looking for it, found it, ask about it, and then was treated with disrespect. I never asked to talk shop he was there to sell and I understand that. I just mention that I did like his work (he did not use CA they had the warm wood feel to them) and that I had started to turn a couple of pens earlier this year. I think I am up to 18 that have actually made it to someone’s hands and not the burn bin. Yes, I could make the over and under but, it would be a one or 2 time thing and I figured it would be faster to get one from him than to wait on PSI to sent me the stuff to make it. I just figure you should be friendly no matter what unless I'm really being a pain, not just ignore me and then give me the get the &$*# out of my booth look. I even understand the ignoring part if they had customers in the booth, you should always acknowledge the customer but there was only 3 my wife, my 7 month old and I.
 
Just a rant we thought the reaction was odd.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 8, 2011)

*And Another Side of the Story!*

I am NOT the vendor this OP mentioned (I don't make over/unders or bullit pens). And it sounds like this vendor was extrenemly rude. I am never purposefully rude to other turners who intorduce themselves and if time allows I try to spend a little time with fellow turners, because we have a common interest.

ON THE OTHER HAND, just because a "fellow turner" decides to attend an art show DOES NOT give him or her the right to camp in the tiny space holding my investment of $10,000-$20,000 in inventory, $1,000 in exhibit fees and electricity, the dice I rolled betting on favorable weather just for the opportunity to try to make a living.

AND, if I have customers, STAY OUT OF THE WAY, and keep your mouth SHUT! If I had wanted your help, I would have hired you rather than those other 2 professional people that I brought with me. I DON'T CARE WHERE YOU GET YOUR KITS, EITHER. I use selected components and try to make every product new and refreshingly different. NOR do I care at what price you sell your products to your friends and neighbors.

If you continue to snap away with your camera after I've politely asked you to NOT take photos of my copyrighted and trademarks items, DON'T ACT SURPRISED WHEN YOUR LENS ENDS UP IN YOUR A$$$$$$.

Most of the IAP members who have attended shows that I do, COULD NOT BE ANY NICER OR ANY MORE RESPECTFUL OF MY TIME OR MY SPACE. In fact, I am good friends with many of the IAP members that I met when they were attending shows. We help each other with various projects and talk shop over the phone or computer.

But, If you come in my booth taking photos of my products, then knock off my work at the next show we do, don't expect me to be your buddy.


----------



## Nikitas (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had the same thing happen to me as well. I was at a local craft show in Newport News Va, Talked to a turner and all was great and as soon as he found out that I was a pen turner also, all convo stopped....Funny. I had a friend from HS contact me and her husband had watched me a few time broadcasting on the web and wanted to learn how to turn. He came over one saterday and I showed him a few things and then he asked to turn a pen. I got the kits together and he turned his first pen. He wanted to pay me but I refused to take any money from him. He got a nice pen HE turned and a lot in info to get started!! That's what this hobby is all about in my oppinion.....Sorry for the long thread....lol
Brian


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 8, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> I am NOT the vendor this OP mentioned (I don't make over/unders or bullit pens). And it sounds like this vendor was extrenemly rude. I am never purposefully rude to other turners who intorduce themselves and if time allows I try to spend a little time with fellow turners, because we have a common interest.
> 
> ON THE OTHER HAND, just because a "fellow turner" decides to attend an art show DOES NOT give him or her the right to camp in the tiny space holding my investment of $10,000-$20,000 in inventory, $1,000 in exhibit fees and electricity, the dice I rolled betting on favorable weather just for the opportunity to try to make a living.
> 
> ...



+1

I am happy to talk shop when there is no traffic....


----------



## bitshird (Aug 8, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Why is everyone so surprised at the reaction of the fellow in the booth?
> 
> I think ya'll are forgetting one thing, let's look at it from a different perspective............
> 
> ...



Seems your eyesight is right on George



PenMan1 said:


> I am NOT the vendor this OP mentioned (I don't make over/unders or bullit pens). And it sounds like this vendor was extrenemly rude. I am never purposefully rude to other turners who intorduce themselves and if time allows I try to spend a little time with fellow turners, because we have a common interest.
> 
> ON THE OTHER HAND, just because a "fellow turner" decides to attend an art show DOES NOT give him or her the right to camp in the tiny space holding my investment of $10,000-$20,000 in inventory, $1,000 in exhibit fees and electricity, the dice I rolled betting on favorable weather just for the opportunity to try to make a living.
> 
> ...



Andy I'll leave my camera home next time :doctor: that proctologist was quite amazed the camera still worked..



GoodTurns said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am NOT the vendor this OP mentioned (I don't make over/unders or bullit pens). And it sounds like this vendor was extrenemly rude. I am never purposefully rude to other turners who intorduce themselves and if time allows I try to spend a little time with fellow turners, because we have a common interest.
> ...


Maker it  2 Jon, I'll talk shop if there's no one around, but when some one steps into my area SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 8, 2011)

Better yet, come at closing time. Help me pack up and then we can grab a bite to eat and talk shop.  :biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Aug 8, 2011)

I always feel out of place when I step into a business I do not know and there are a group of cronnies hanging out and gabbing.   I expect it is easy to fall into that comfort zone -- but customers do not feel comfortable that way.  Was in such a shop in Tucson a few months back.  

And it is easy for some with the excitement of new learning to want to do that.

Key words --  I like to talk turning but have to deal with my customers....

Mikes -- Come back and closing and help me pack - then we can eat and talk.

I am here to buy one of your pens --  you do very good work   --  want do you want for the ...........


----------



## Lenny (Aug 8, 2011)

John, have you done any shows yourself yet?

Once you have done a few shows you might understand a little better why he reacted the way he did and some of the responses you have received in this thread.  I don't think you should take it personally!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 8, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Better yet, come at closing time. Help me pack up and then we can grab a bite to eat and talk shop.  :biggrin:



Best idea I've heard so far! What a nice and polite way of saying "Dude, I'd love to talk shop as soon as I finish trying to make a living".


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 8, 2011)

I will admit I loved it so much when I was on commish at Circuit City and a "Computer Expert" would come in.  And I will be the first to admit, I walked away from a few of them, I would say "Well it seems you believe you know more than me, if you have a product picked out; I will be over there."

I used to love the ones that would argue about refilling ink cartridges.  Every time I would see them in I would ask if their refilled cartridges screwed up their printer yet.  I did get in big trouble I told one person that some people are just not smart enough to own computers.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 8, 2011)

*As a visitor*

I almost always mention that I am also a turner when I drop in at a turner's booth.  

I look over what the turner is selling and occasionally buy something.  

I sometimes ask a few questions and usually mention IAP and ask if he knows about it or is a member.  

If his stuff is good enough I occasionally buy something.  

If he is selling pens that look like they're made from kits I sell I will offer him my card and a discount on his first order from me.  If he seems to be using kits or components out of the range I sell, I don't.

If he is in the midst of a sale I stay out of his way and don't interrupt.

On the other hand, I EXPECT to be treated like a potential customer, just as if he doesn't know that I turn pens.  Whatever he paid for the booth or his hotel room or the gas to make the trip -- he didn't pay to me.  He wants me to buy something to help him make his living, and he ought to act like he does, when someone acts like they don't need my business -- they don't get it.


----------



## Nikitas (Aug 8, 2011)

If I do stop by a turners booth I do not talk shop in front of HIS or HER customers. I dont want to "step" on his or her toes. I have been at a booth and talked a pen "up" and told the customer it was a great deal and they bought it from him...They payed the money for the booth not me.... I can understand oth sides of the coin....


----------



## Chasper (Aug 8, 2011)

It wasn't me, I wasn't rude to anyone this past weekend; for once.  Actually, I don't think any pen turners came into our display this past weekend, that could be a first.  We do 25-30 shows per year and we get visits from 5-10 pen turners per show, that makes about 200 fellow turners per year.  I can't remember any of them every buying anything, but they were almost all nice people.  I've asked 2-3 of them to leave over the years, mostly when they interrupt me while I'm talking to a customer or when they take pictures.

Based on your location, the stink eye, overall attitude, and the fact that it was a couple, I'm reasonably sure I know who you were talking to.  Without making any accusations, and based on the stories I've heard from other turners who came into my display, let me just say that I'm pretty sure that you are not the first pen turner who came away from their display without feeling warm and welcome.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 8, 2011)

Yuppers, that guy will not survive. Always chum the waters if you want to catch fish.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 8, 2011)

Heck, when Jeff Teter showed up at Montgomery Farmers Market and I got over the shock of another pen turner, I invited him into my booth and ask him to take over while I took a bio break. Then, a month later,  he did a tremendous favor for me when I needed pens picked up and shipped to me.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Aug 8, 2011)

If somebody stops in my booth to chat I will chat no matter who they are or what they do as long as they do not interrupt me or cause loss of sales.  I do have 1 older fellow who stops by my booth every year at my Christmas show and after the first year I started ignoring him.   I won't even say hello to him because he has no respect for me or my "business" to quote George.  He and his wife stand in the middle of the booth for up to 30 or 40 minutes and just talk and talk and talk about nonsense.  All he wants to know is how I do everything.  I am in no way threatened by him because he doesn't sell but I don't need nonpaying customers like that.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've got a pretty good idea who is was, too. I didn't know they were still doing shows.



Chasper said:


> It wasn't me, I wasn't rude to anyone this past weekend; for once.  Actually, I don't think any pen turners came into our display this past weekend, that could be a first.  We do 25-30 shows per year and we get visits from 5-10 pen turners per show, that makes about 200 fellow turners per year.  I can't remember any of them every buying anything, but they were almost all nice people.  I've asked 2-3 of them to leave over the years, mostly when they interrupt me while I'm talking to a customer or when they take pictures.
> 
> Based on your location, the stink eye, overall attitude, and the fact that it was a couple, I'm reasonably sure I know who you were talking to.  Without making any accusations, and based on the stories I've heard from other turners who came into my display, let me just say that I'm pretty sure that you are not the first pen turner who came away from their display without feeling warm and welcome.


----------



## Gregf (Aug 8, 2011)

Chasper said:


> I can't remember any of them every buying anything, but they were almost all nice people.


 
I have a pretty nice stamp pen from last year's Madison In. show.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 8, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> I used to love the ones that would argue about refilling ink cartridges.  Every time I would see them in I would ask if their refilled cartridges screwed up their printer yet.  I



just an FYI . .I've been refilling inkjet printer carts for almost 20 years.
Some of the inks suck, but so does paying over $65,000.00 per gallon
for printer ink. (and I've still got inkjets that old!)


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 8, 2011)

Balasharc said:


> So, I was at a local craft show this past Saturday. I found the one booth I was excited about visiting. My first chance to meet a fellow turner at a show, He had an exceptional display everything you could think of, made by a pen turner. I meet him and his very nice wife. But shortly after telling him I had just started turning earlier this year the conversation went south or should I say silent. I spent a little more time in his booth admiring his pens and other items, and then we moved on. My wife even made the comment that it was a very short conversation we had. We visited the rest of the show and I decided to go back, we had been looking for a present for a family member and he had a very nice over and under pen at a really good price. When I say really good I mean $12 more than I can purchase the components, bushings, Bits, and wood for. We were talking to his wife about the pen when he came back to his booth. At this point he must have remembered me as he gave me the stink eye, the why the &^%$ are you in my booth look. I promptly told his wife thanks and we moved on. I don't understand the attitude I figured he'd be cool knowing I was new to this hobby and was admiring his work, even possibly purchasing a pen. But after that I will never be back in his booth even if they are the only turner at a craft show. He lost a sale that day just because I let him know I started turning earlier this year I wonder if it was worth it?



John,
You come into my booth and tell me you are a fellow turner and it'll be situation similar to the feline trying to get away from Pepe Le Pew.... you'll be looking for the nearest exit.... I'll talk your ears off... I love it when another turner comes in and wants to talk about turning... my wife fusses at me all the time about taking so much time with people who want to talk about turning.  

I've run into this type of fellow before too... they don't understand that there's no way I can copy their work, I might try, but what I do will be different from theirs.  My wife is a photographer buff... she likes to go to various booths and take pictures... we met a bowl turner that did segmented bowls... beautiful and exquisite bowls, but he was adamant about NO ONE taking pictures of his work... at another show I met a pen turner and admired his pens... they weren't great, but they weren't bad either... he was one of 3 turners at this particular show showing pens... his prices were lower than mine.  In the course of the conversation, I casually mentioned I liked his finish and asked how he finished his pens... I got a very sharp response that he had figured out the finish and I could figure out my own finish....:frown:... I later talked with the third turner, an older gentleman selling only 3 styles of pens... I think his pens were done in the old wax finish and priced between mine and the first guys... he sold more pens than either of us... I made most of my money at that show in pepper mills.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 9, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > I used to love the ones that would argue about refilling ink cartridges. Every time I would see them in I would ask if their refilled cartridges screwed up their printer yet. I
> ...


 
I know plenty of people that did it, and not had any problems.  But a lot of people did, and they were just about always the people that would get red in the face if you stated one con (remember I made money for selling ink cartridges), and start hollering.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 9, 2011)

We grew up dirt floor poor and the Christmas craft sale was cheap entertainment so we went every year. I can still hear my Dads voice ringing in my ears, "These people are hear to do business, not play with you." So when I go to a gun, craft or art show and I'm looking and the vendor walks up to me I will tell them if I am just looking, and if I am just looking I don't touch. If he stays to talk or not does not bother me either way. If we are talking and another person approaches I step away. If I am there to buy I do expect to be treated like a customer. If you are busy I don't mind waiting, just don't completely ignore me. If you are rude the sale is over. I was at a gun show in New Mexico years ago I told the vendor that I was just looking and we talked for about 30 min. When someone would walk up I would step back he would say "I'll be right back" and so the conversation went. A 20 something year old stepped up to the table, picked up a commerative WW2 colt 1911 .45, started racking the slide just as fast as he could and dry fired it. (yes this was a few years and regulations ago) Words could not express the look of disbelief, discust,and anger on the vendors face. I'm thankful for my Dads training, because of him I have never been that guy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 9, 2011)

This week it wasn't me as I was out west, but when I'm not busy I'll talk shop but as soon as a potential customer walks to my booth I expect the hobbyist to do two things one shut the hell up and second leave. I've had a few members come to my booths and make complete asses of them self's and others that I now consider friends.
I do conduct business at my venues not social hour, if you respect my doing business I'll always treat you with respect but interfere with my doing what I'm there for, all respect is out the window.


----------



## tt1106 (Aug 10, 2011)

I do this for a hobby, but considering the amount of money that keeps slipping through my fingers and into my lathe, I would expect at some point I would like to try and sell something.  Having said that, I expect it is different for those that may be on a limited income and rely on pen production for groceries or to pay the mortgage.  In today's financial climate, maybe it is a matter of survival and the realization that there is a competitor in the midst makes it difficult to be friendly or excited about seeing another pen turner.  If I worked at Lowes, I could grab a bite with a HD guy, but it might be kind of sketchy if he showed up in my tool aisle.  I would probably be wondering how he was going to act if a customer showed up.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 10, 2011)

It seems most seem to agree it should be give and take on both parties.  Don't tie someone up trying to make a sale, but at the same time don't be a jerk.  But that doesn't always happen that way.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 10, 2011)

I run a hobby business and enjoy talking to other turners... matter of fact as I stated above I'll talk you ears off... but when I'm visiting and admiring your work, I'll ask question of your work, but if a customers comes in, it's in all our best interests if I get out of the way... I may stand off to the side and watch you work, but I definitely won't interfere in any way.  A couple of recent shows where I was in a booth down the way and had a minute or two to visit around for a break... I've made a quick pass through the booth, then gone around to the back where the booth owner was sitting and done my talking there... leaving the booth area free for potential buyers.  

I never get envious of the other turners sales either... well, a little, but not to the point to interfere or even mention that I'm down the row or over a row or anything like that... customers are often surprised when they show up at my booth and mentioned they just saw me over at ..... booth.


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 11, 2011)

I've had my own computer consulting business for 35 years.  Fry's Electronics is my second home, and I made it a point to cultivate a good relationship with the salespeople in the computer department.  I frequently bring customers into the store to buy new equipment.  I'm there as a consultant on the sale.  The salespeople know this.  I make contact with one of the salespeople, then he leaves me alone. He knows the sale is his when we check out.  If I have a question about a particular item, I seek him out for help.  I have my own preferences on brands and features, and I know exactly what purpose the client needs the equipment for.  

It was not uncommon for me to bring $200,000 in sales to Frys in a year through my client base.  I always make sure the salesman who helped me gets the commission.  It is all in the way you approach the sales staff.  You want to make them your partners, not your competitors.

Sharon



edicehouse said:


> I will admit I loved it so much when I was on commish at Circuit City and a "Computer Expert" would come in.  And I will be the first to admit, I walked away from a few of them, I would say "Well it seems you believe you know more than me, if you have a product picked out; I will be over there."
> 
> I used to love the ones that would argue about refilling ink cartridges.  Every time I would see them in I would ask if their refilled cartridges screwed up their printer yet.  I did get in big trouble I told one person that some people are just not smart enough to own computers.


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 11, 2011)

Last computer call I had was for a printer that stopped working.  Took out the refilled cartridge and put in a new factory cartridge and it worked fine.  You pays your money and you takes your chance.

Sharon



edicehouse said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > edicehouse said:
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 11, 2011)

*On the other hand*

I have had factory cartridges that didn't work - out of the box....not "off" brands either. 





sbwertz said:


> Last computer call I had was for a printer that stopped working. Took out the refilled cartridge and put in a new factory cartridge and it worked fine. You pays your money and you takes your chance.
> 
> Sharon
> 
> ...


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 11, 2011)

On a rare occasion the head might be messed up or ink "dried" Or like my inlaws, I got them a new printer and my brother in law (one of the computer experts) forced the color in the black slot and black into color.



Smitty37 said:


> I have had factory cartridges that didn't work - out of the box....not "off" brands either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Rare yes*

Rarely is right, yet often enough the I, who use only about half a dozen black and white and 3 or 4 color cartridges a year, has experienced it.  It was from a well known company and represented probably 2% of all the cartridges I purchased from them during about 5 years of ownership of that printer





edicehouse said:


> On a rare occasion the head might be messed up or ink "dried" Or like my inlaws, I got them a new printer and my brother in law (one of the computer experts) forced the color in the black slot and black into color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

